# Ferrari 550 Maranello 1998 - 4 years in the Rain and Sun



## Racer

Hello

After 4 years being in sun and rain parked in front of the previous owner , the first owner bought the car again and decided to restore the 550 to his original beauty.
The car at arrival a poor thing to see...











































The interior was in a poor shape and give pity just to enter it.










































The leather was almost ruined and had to be new from Ferrari and also the base is thicker and better quality than OEM.

_Seats and steering wheel were restored._


























Bumpers dismantled to be repaired and sprayed










Dash board dismantled and gear console.


















Original Ferrari Leather.










Starting the detail after the car arrive from paintshop










Inside bonnet repaired and painted










Washed and clayed



















Exaust polished










Paint correction initiated

Roof


















Trunk , Ferrari lettering glued to the metal...











































Rear Sideway











































Bonnet




































































All corrected


















Rear lights detailed


















Some days after the paint correction was finished.


























4 pics of the rimms



































Time to install the bumpers...


























Some details











































Pedals










Swissvax Crystal Rock curing ( 2 layers )










550 showed already some dignity


























Before and after


















Interior done and ready as it should be












































































































Trim repaired and painted


























Just love a grey car detailed


























Weeks of time consumed but with a happy outcome



































































Zoom












































































In the Sun





































































































































The End 

Regards

Rui


----------



## [email protected]

lovely!!


----------



## Leemack

Great job and great to see a beautiful machine saved from certain hell

:thumb:


----------



## DAREM

Now that is a real refurbishment detail! 
Hats off for your quality work my friend!
Congratulation!


----------



## Eddy

Absolutely incredible attention to detail, love it.


----------



## GlynRS2

A superb job with stunning results.
Transformed from very tired to better than new


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic work..now looks fantastic..


----------



## Eurogloss

*What can I say Rui , another excellent job :thumb:
Now this Ferrari looks the way it should have looked in the first place 

Mario*


----------



## Gleammachine

Excellent work Rui, my favourite Ferrari.:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

Gleammachine said:


> Excellent work Rui, my favourite Ferrari.:thumb:


+1 on my favourite Ferrari Rob :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Ming

Stunning turn around mate.
Excellent work that most of us could only dream about.
Well done
What did the owner say.

I would park it back so the previous owner could see it and see what he had and let go!!
Ming the Impressed


----------



## Tiauguinho

Unbelievable Rui! I am amazed with this one! Good job!


----------



## Racer

DJ1989 said:


> lovely!!





Showshine said:


> Great job and great to see a beautiful machine saved from certain hell
> 
> :thumb:





DAREM said:


> Now that is a real refurbishment detail!
> Hats off for your quality work my friend!
> Congratulation!





Eddy said:


> Absolutely incredible attention to detail, love it.





GlynRS2 said:


> A superb job with stunning results.
> Transformed from very tired to better than new





tonyy said:


> Fantastic work..now looks fantastic..





Eurogloss said:


> *What can I say Rui , another excellent job :thumb:
> Now this Ferrari looks the way it should have looked in the first place
> 
> Mario*





Gleammachine said:


> Excellent work Rui, my favourite Ferrari.:thumb:





Eurogloss said:


> +1 on my favourite Ferrari Rob :thumb:
> 
> Mario





Ming said:


> Stunning turn around mate.
> Excellent work that most of us could only dream about.
> Well done
> What did the owner say.
> 
> I would park it back so the previous owner could see it and see what he had and let go!!
> Ming the Impressed


Thank you guys for the kind comments :thumb:

The current owner ( the first one ) loved the work and said it looke like much better than brand new. :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter

Amazing work, absolutley brilliant! :thumb:


----------



## Racer

Beancounter said:


> Amazing work, absolutley brilliant! :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr

Brilliant work with stunning results.

Bravo Rui :thumb:


----------



## Racer

mike swell said:


> Brilliant work with stunning results.
> 
> Bravo Rui :thumb:


Thank you Mike :thumb:

When you can i would like to ask something , in msn or facebook.


----------



## PaulN

Great work, not often you see such a nice car so unloved.....


----------



## Cosdog

Fantastic work! A pleasure to see such a lovely bit of restorative work on such a lovely car! Beautiful!


----------



## PugIain

Very nice.Good work,looked abit sorry for itself at the start.


----------



## tfonseca

Superb! I wonder how the previous owner let it get to that state


----------



## Ming

tfonseca said:


> Superb! I wonder how the previous owner let it get to that state


Too much money I guess.
Looks like he just used it like an ordinary car and did not care about it which is such a shame.
It is now back to looking like it should though..:thumb:
Good old Rui!!

Ming the jealous


----------



## Yoghurtman

Great work and very well documented/photographed thread, enjoyed reading this. :thumb:


----------



## Posambique

Now that's what a Ferrari should look like! Fantastic work! :argie:


----------



## OvlovMike

Lovely work, I let out a sympathetic 'Awh' when I saw the first few pictures. I'd hate to see a car I loved and cherished end up in that state


----------



## DMH-01

Amazing job mate, looks mint now.


----------



## Racer

Tiauguinho said:


> Unbelievable Rui! I am amazed with this one! Good job!


*Obrigado Tiago *



PaulN said:


> Great work, not often you see such a nice car so unloved.....


_*When i saw the car for the first time i asked what happened , and with a huge shock the actual owner told me that the car was parked near home of the previous owner for 4 years...outside. *_



Cosdog said:


> Fantastic work! A pleasure to see such a lovely bit of restorative work on such a lovely car! Beautiful!


*Hard work but it came allright :thumb:*



PugIain said:


> Very nice.Good work,looked abit sorry for itself at the start.


*Yes , that´s what i thought then*



tfonseca said:


> Superb! I wonder how the previous owner let it get to that state


*4 years at Rain and Sun without any care...it´s easy*



Ming said:


> Too much money I guess.
> Looks like he just used it like an ordinary car and did not care about it which is such a shame.
> It is now back to looking like it should though..:thumb:
> Good old Rui!!
> 
> Ming the jealous


*Thanks man :thumb:*



Posambique said:


> Now that's what a Ferrari should look like! Fantastic work! :argie:


*Thanks :thumb:*



OvlovMike said:


> Lovely work, I let out a sympathetic 'Awh' when I saw the first few pictures. I'd hate to see a car I loved and cherished end up in that state


*Now its good *



DMH-01 said:


> Amazing job mate, looks mint now.


:thumb:


----------



## Fabien

Fabulous work Rui, 

Love the Crystal Rock on grey paint.


----------



## Jesse74

O M G that's some fantastic work, Rui... Hat's off buddy, hat's off :thumb: Shared this one on Facebook for ya


----------



## Derekh929

Great made me like a Silver Ferrari at last. Excellent Detail looks like its value has just increased a good few grand


----------



## Serkie

WOW! Fantastic work and attention to detail.


----------



## Racer

Fabien said:


> Fabulous work Rui,
> 
> Love the Crystal Rock on grey paint.


It suits very well :thumb:



Wolf's Chemicals said:


> O M G that's some fantastic work, Rui... Hat's off buddy, hat's off :thumb: Shared this one on Facebook for ya


Thanks Jesse for the feedback and products i used to help this 550 shine like a 1000000 bucks 



Derekh929 said:


> Great made me like a Silver Ferrari at last. Excellent Detail looks like its value has just increased a good few grand


Increased a lot


----------



## North east Car Care

Stunning turnround Rui


----------



## cocos

Beatiful Work!!


----------



## JJ_

Thats my favourite ferrari, was so bad beforehand! so bad!


----------



## Racer

Serkie said:


> WOW! Fantastic work and attention to detail.





butler2.8i said:


> Stunning turnround Rui





cocos said:


> Beatiful Work!!





JJ_ said:


> Thats my favourite ferrari, was so bad beforehand! so bad!


Thanks for the positive feedback , any questions regarding the work please do :thumb:


----------



## UCD

awesome work sir!!!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Fantastic work there fella:thumb:


----------



## MattOz

Hey Rui,

One of the best threads on DW for some time. :thumb: Love your work on the 550M. I imagine that the new/old owner is extremely happy. Great work.

Matt


----------



## Racer

UCD said:


> awesome work sir!!!


Thank You 



Gleamingkleen said:


> Fantastic work there fella:thumb:


Thanks :thumb:



MattOz said:


> Hey Rui,
> 
> One of the best threads on DW for some time. :thumb: Love your work on the 550M. I imagine that the new/old owner is extremely happy. Great work.
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt , next thread it´s a similar case but with a different solution regarding the paint finish.


----------



## orion613719

Very nice work!!!


----------



## Saqib200

Really, really nice. Looks awesome.


----------



## Keith_sir

Back end of these look so agressive, not a fan of the front though. 

Great attention to detail mate.


----------



## Racer

orion613719 said:


> Very nice work!!!





Saqib200 said:


> Really, really nice. Looks awesome.





Keith_sir said:


> Back end of these look so agressive, not a fan of the front though.
> 
> Great attention to detail mate.


tHANKS guys :thumb:


----------



## rdig1984

What a beautiful and astonish work!!! Really professional. 

For me one of the best detailer!!


----------



## Racer

rdig1984 said:


> What a beautiful and astonish work!!! Really professional.
> 
> For me one of the best detailer!!


We did our best , thank you for the great feedback :thumb:


----------



## ben-150

WOW that was a lot of work.

It was worth it, very good work:argie:


----------



## Racer

ben-150 said:


> WOW that was a lot of work.
> 
> It was worth it, very good work:argie:


Can say it again , a LOT of work but the outcome was great :thumb:


----------



## dsms

Wow, one of my favorite threads to date! Awesome work and correction!


----------



## spursfan

How can anybody neglect a car lake that??
That now looks stunning, great work:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Racer

dsms said:


> Wow, one of my favorite threads to date! Awesome work and correction!


Thanks Dave :thumb:



spursfan said:


> How can anybody neglect a car lake that??
> That now looks stunning, great work:thumb:
> 
> Kev


Each time the previous owner parked the car in the garage he scratched the lower part of the front bumper.
So he parked the car outside...


----------



## Tuddie

Fantastic job! Every time I'm over in Albufeira I see a poor red 348 Ferrari and it gets worse and worse every year hopefully he brings it to you one day


----------



## waxtrucker

Outstanding, well done


----------



## chongo

Amazing work. What a detail..


----------



## pete001

Amazing transformation there,mind if I ask which make/type of buffing pads you used cant help noticing huge stack of various colored pads there also which polishes you used ive never seen a finish that wet on silver truly stunning work there.


----------



## neilb62

Just wow... Thank you for sharing with us... :argie::argie:


----------



## CTR247

Lovely work , great transformation 
550 prices are on the rise, price on that particular example definitely jumped up!


----------



## T.C

Why would someone let a car like that get in such a mess!


Looks like a different car now. Great work


----------



## Joech92

Stunning.


----------



## taz007

Jeez that was in a bad state. Ace turnaround though.


----------



## StevieM3

Stunning turnaround!


----------



## MadOnVaux!

I've only just seen this, what an utterly superb restoration, well done 

How anyone can neglect a Ferrari like that is beyond me.


----------



## squiretolley

Only just seen this.....absolutely stunning!


----------



## Chicane

Nice. My fave ferrari.


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Stunning work 

550 is one of my all time favorites


----------



## Streeto

If you ever do unfortunately meet the previous 2nd owner slap him would you.

Cudos to the first owner for buying it back and restoring it back to its former beauty...

Fantastic work


----------



## enc

Amazing work :doublesho :thumb:

i do hope the new owner replaced those tyres.


----------



## Ashburner

You did a great job on that. Such a shame on the condition before hand


----------

